# Questions about Villas at Sedona



## falmouth3 (Aug 14, 2007)

Are all the 2 bedroom units about the same?   The reason I have questions is that I've been looking at ads and they seem to be described differently.

Some have 2 bedrooms and a loft, some say nothing about a loft.  Some say 2 baths, some say 1 1/2 baths, some say lock off some don't.  For instance, I saw a 1 1/2 bath lock-off so I wonder how the lock-off guy is going to shower or bathe.   

So can anyone help clear up my confusion?

Thanks,
Sue


----------



## eal (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Sue,
VOS has two types of 2-bedroom units, one with two bedrooms and 1 1/2 baths that sleeps 6 and one with 2 bedrooms plus a loft, 2 bathrooms and sleeps 8.  

Here is a link to the different floor plans:
http://www.sedonaescape.com/siteFloorFrame.cfm

When you open this web page click on the middle button "Floorplans: Villas of Sedona"


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks.  You'd think I could have thought of that.   

I don't see a lock off option.   Guess at least 1 ad is wrong.  

Sie


----------



## eal (Aug 15, 2007)

VOS does not have any units with a lock-off option; VOS's sister resort, Sedona Springs has a 2 bedroom lockout.


----------

